# Installing new head unit for 2002 Sentra Spec V (non-fosgate)



## yaz_j (Aug 2, 2006)

This might seem like a silly question, but I wondering if someone can provide me with some info on how to remove the stock radio from my sentra. Any guidance would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## yellowspec-v (Jun 20, 2006)

The pocket above and the area around the pocket below the radio both just pop out foward revealing the screws that hold the trim piece around the AC controls and the radio in there are sis screws in all.


----------

